# The arrogance of intellect



## PHRAG (Sep 13, 2006)

I have the great fortune of being surrounded by some really incredible people on this forum. There are, in just the small sampling of orchid growers that comprise our membership, a number of people I would consider highly intelligent. Dare I say, near genius? Bold, but maybe not too far from the truth.

From what I have witnessed, a good number of intelligent people suffer from a form of arrogance so annoying that they lose credibility. My wife often leaves me dumbfounded with stories about physicians who are very smart people, and at the same time are emotionally retarded.

I know that many of you are pursuing your education, and many of you strive to be the most knowledgeable you can be about the subject of orchids. I would only ask you this favor. Please, work hard at being the type of person people enjoy talking to, and learning from. Don't let arrogance dictate your actions and ruin the opportunity to share the information you have learned with others.

The world is full enough of people who have important knowledge to share, that also have attitude problems a hefty, solid rock launched in their general direction could fix. Don't add to their numbers.

This has been a public service announcement, and is in no way endorsed by the owners of this forum.


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2006)

But I Realy Am An Orchid God


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 13, 2006)

Great. Now whenever Rick posts, all I will see in my head is a deity wrapped in a toga with an olive branch wrapped around his head hurling thunderbolts at unsuspecting mortals. 

So I guess it's not really that far off from what I imagine now when Rick posts.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey, I want to be a deity too. I'm thinking Bacchus. Or Pan, perhaps.


----------



## Heather (Sep 13, 2006)

I claim Demeter! 
Then I can rule over all of your plants.


----------



## Marco (Sep 13, 2006)

Rick said:


> But I Realy Am An Orchid God



Hi orchid God. Can you please make me a paph. sanderianum var. corulea that has a 10" leaf span at maturity thats easy to bloom. Thanks


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 13, 2006)

I suppose if I was better with my wording, I wouldn't get into these delicate conundrums. Looks as though I will have to take the place of the orchid devil, and curse all the parvi x roth crosses to never bloom, and make the tigrinums blast before rising from the crowns.
:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Jon
________
Suzuki Wiki


----------



## silence882 (Sep 13, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Great. Now whenever Rick posts, all I will see in my head is a deity wrapped in a toga with an olive branch wrapped around his head hurling thunderbolts at unsuspecting mortals.
> 
> So I guess it's not really that far off from what I imagine now when Rick posts.



Hrm I always had a picture pop into my head of one of those wind-up monkeys that plays the cymbals...:fight: 

--Stephen


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2006)

Marco said:


> Hi orchid God. Can you please make me a paph. sanderianum var. corulea that has a 10" leaf span at maturity thats easy to bloom. Thanks



You are UNWORTHY.

Practicing my arroganceoke: oke: 

You need to check with Lowel since he's an Orchid Rock Star


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2006)

silence882 said:


> Hrm I always had a picture pop into my head of one of those wind-up monkeys that plays the cymbals...:fight:
> 
> --Stephen



I beleive that's Mark's (Shady Character) old avatar.

Actually I hate monkeys.


----------



## Heather (Sep 13, 2006)

Rick said:


> I beleive that's Mark's (Shady Character) old avatar.
> 
> Actually I hate monkeys.



Yes, Rick's afraid of monkeys and clowns. :evil:


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 13, 2006)

AMEN Phrag!! Thank you for your inciteful input. Some of us old duffers are losing it so we need help not not ridicule or a sermon on stuff so far above our heads that we have to say -"What the hell are they talking about" ????


----------



## Stephan (Sep 14, 2006)

The Australians are, I believe, well known for their dry and wry  sense of humour. Mine is a little retarded. I'm more in to really bad puns - - At a costume party last year with fantasy characters as the theme I took advantage of the fact that my hair hadn't been cut for a while. I was, as usual, overweight and had a beard (still do).

I went as Puck. Most of the people hadn't heard of the character but it WAS Summer so therefore particularly apt.

I'll let you guess what cheesy and unsuccessfull pick up line I tried using that night :rollhappy: 

Me? intelligent? yeah, right 

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## Park Bear (Sep 14, 2006)

Rick said:


> But I Realy Am An Orchid God



I thought you were also an Orchid Rock Star, I just have the hair for it   ....but I'll second you as an Orchid God :evil:


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2006)

Park Bear said:


> I thought you were also an Orchid Rock Star, I just have the hair for it   ....but I'll second you as an Orchid God :evil:



Maybe we should start a society of OG's!:rollhappy:


----------



## Mark (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes we'll (notice I include myself) hang out on Mount Orchlympus.


----------

